# Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen



## fermate (4. Mai 2013)

Juhu, ich glaube, inzwischen ist ein zweiter Molch eingezogen.
Sie sind zwar noch nie gleichzeitig aufgetaucht aber sie sehen unterschiedlich aus.
Wie macht ihr bloß die tollen Unterwasserfotos? 
Ich find das richtig schwierig, weil der Autufokus durch die Spiegelungen iritiert wird.
Hoffentlich kann man genug erkennen.

Molch 1 - dunkler, mit Punkten und einem zackigeren Kamm
     

Molch 2 - insgesamt heller, glatter, wenig Kamm und am After rötlich
     

Sind das verschiedene Arten oder verschiedene Geschlechter?
Gibt's vielleicht bald Nachwuchs?

Liebe Grüße
Maren

Ps. im Titel sollte natürlich "Versch*ie*dene" stehen, aber das kann ich nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Dominic_1975 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

hallo maren,

wenn männchen im laichgewässer eintreffen und sich "einleben" haben sie ihre sogenannte wassertracht (kamm, hinten schwimmsäume, etc.) die weibchen sind meistens eher bräunlich in ihrer grundfärbung. wie sieht denn die kehle bei dem eher bräunlichen aus? ist die kehle auch gepunktet? kann nämlich sein, dass es eine andere art von molch ist, wenn diese nicht gepunktet ist. es könnte dann ein __ fadenmolch sein.

aber google doch mal und vergleich die bilder die dir angeboten werden mit deinen exemplaren. 

aber sehr schön, du hast __ molche 

vg, dominic


----------



## Christian und Frauke (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

Hallo Maren,
das sollten Teichmolche sein


----------



## zahnfee (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

Hallo!

Also auf dem ersten Bild ist definitiv ein Männchen und auf dem zweiten ein Weibchen.
Denke es könnten Teichmolche sein, wenn ich nach dem Weibchen gehe. 

Schau mal:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichmolch
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nördlicher_Kammmolch

Ich hab Bergmolche und die haben schon fleißig Eier gelegt.


----------



## zahnfee (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

Da war jemand schneller...


----------



## fermate (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

Hallo Dominic,

interessant, dass die __ Molche eine Wassertracht anlegen, das wusste ich noch nicht.. 

Hallo Christian und Frauke, hallo Sindy
nach Googeln, Lesen und Bildergucken scheint auch mir jetzt das hellere Tier ein Teichmolchweibchen zu sein. 
Bei dem anderen war ich mir nicht sicher, aber wenn ihr sagt, es könnte die gleiche Art sein, dann freue ich mich auf  Laich und Larven. 

Die beiden huschen gerne in der Algenwatte am Boden umher, darum bleibt das Zeug erstmal drin und ich fische nur noch ab, was oben schwimmt.

Deine Bergmolche sind hübsch, Sindy, 
das Molchmännchen hier sieht ein bisschen grimmig aus. 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

Hallo,

wenn die beiden zusammen durchs Gemüse schwänzeln, ist es ein Pärchen. Der erste ist auf jeden Fall ein Kerl. Das Eierlegen kann man sehr gut beobachen, weil das Mädel die Eier einzeln mit den Hinterbeinen in ein Blatt oder so einwickelt und dazu einige Zeit braucht. Sie produzieren keine Laichballen wie __ Frösche oder Schnüre wie Erdkröten.

Zu den Fotos: Hilfreich ist dazu ein Polfilter. Andere arbeiten mit einem kleinen Glasbecken, dass sie in den Teich halten und wiederum andere haben eine unterwassertaugliche Kamera.


----------



## fermate (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

Hallo Christine,
noch scharwenzeln die __ Molche nicht miteinander, der eine ist südwestlich, der andere nordöstlich orientiert. Aber klar, wenn die bestimmte Blätter bevorzugen – auf beiden Seiten steht ein Tuff mit __ Rohrglanzgras. So groß ist unser Teich nun nicht, sie werden sicher noch zueinander finden.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Polfilter, das wäre überhaupt mal eine sinnvolle Anschaffung. Für Objekt- oder Vogelfotografie brauchte ich den bisher nicht, aber das Leben im Wasser eröffnet ganz neue Welten.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## butzbacher (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

Hallo Maren,

das dürften nur Teichmolche sein.

Der erwähnte __ Fadenmolch ist eher im Mittelgebirge anzutreffen. Das sich einer soweit nach Norden verirrt hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Das von dir erwähnte __ Rohrglanzgras wächst auch ins Wasser? Sonst wird es nichts mit dem Laichen.

Gruß André


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

Hi Maren,

das sind beiderlei Geschlecht vom __ Teichmolch.

Faden- und __ Bergmolch bevorzugen wie Andre schon schrieb eher die Berglagen. Der Namenszusatz .... helveticum sagt das beim __ Fadenmolch sogar schon aus denn die Helveter waren ein keltischer Volksstamm aus der heutigen Schweiz

MfG Frank


----------



## fermate (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

Sie haben sich gefunden 
Jetzt wuseln sie zusammen durch den Teich.

 

Das __ Rohrglanzgras wächst im flachen Wasser, im tieferen Bereich können sie Falllaub finden und ich erwarte eine Lieferung mit Unterwasserpflanzen.
Da müsste doch etwas zum Ablaichen dabei sein.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## butzbacher (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verscheidene Molcharten oder Männchen und Weibchen*

Unterwasserpflanzen sind am besten geeignet.Solange die Grashalme im Wasser hängen, mag es gehen. Laub passt weniger.


----------

